# Breath Test Law Changes



## janni (May 1, 2005)

From 2012 Presiden Sarkozy plans to introduce a change to the law whereby all drivers will have to have an Alcohol Breath Test Kit in their cars. The kits should be available from Motorway Service Stations and should cost £1.20. No kit and you could be fined £14. Anyone else seen this article? it was in the Scottish Daily Record on 2nd December.

Janni


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

was that the paper your fish supper was in. or were you catching up on your reading. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Janni

I think this has been on here before and some thought it was a joke. Supposed to come into effect in the Spring.

He is also supposed to have announced that 400 more Radar traps will be installed and they will not have any prewarning and are not to be listed in any GPS.

Also talk of limiters in vehicles I have seen elsewhere but did not say which vehicles or when.

He is pushing for more road safety as their deaths rate is better but still high.

Doug


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not a joke but reality I and others have alerted the forum to it here
The single use kits are now readily available in car accessory shops etc.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Not a joke but reality I and others have alerted the forum to it here
> The single use kits are now readily available in car accessory shops etc.


OK, so having read all of the posts in the link I'd like to know where I can buy a suitable breathalyser which is compliant with the requirements of the French law (e.g. the NF requirement), this side of the water before I go to France?

Those in this link don't make that clear.

In the link posted by EuraJohn a lot of people were getting hot under the collar about this, personally I don't understand why. There a lot of laws you have to comply with on the continent that you don't have to comply with here (warning triangles, reflective vests, bulb kits etc), I just see that as part and parcel of motoring in the continent.

MrWez


----------



## kitty (May 13, 2005)

According to the CC no new law has been passed

Click on 'news and events'
then 'overseas news'

[sorry don't know how to do the link directly]

Kitty


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

MrWez said:


> In the link posted by EuraJohn a lot of people were getting hot under the collar about this, personally I don't understand why. There a lot of laws you have to comply with on the continent that you don't have to comply with here (warning triangles, reflective vests, bulb kits etc), I just see that as part and parcel of motoring in the continent.
> 
> MrWez


and you don't have to go! 

The link to the CC news item is >here<

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tosh.

A drunk gets in his car blows in the kit and then proceeds to drive.


just like uninsured drivers continue to drive.


Batter the majority as usual for the errors of the minority.

Dave p


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

MrWez, if you have a problem sourcing them, I'll happily get one (or more) and post to you, so long as you cover cost of buying and sending. Currently I've seen (and bought) at €1.20 and €2, don't know what the postage would be but I would have thought not too much as they are very light.
From most of the info going around here the "law" will come into effect in April. I've still seen no French government statement to prove or otherwise the story but there has been plenty of coverage in all areas of the press most quote statements made by M Sarkozy or his staff as to the authenticity.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No way will Sarkozy be in office after the election unless there is a real upset. Unless it passes into law before he departs it will probably hang in limbo like a great deal of French Legislation championed by Presidents just before their demise.

Dick


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have no bother having a kit in my vehicle, what I cannot understand is how this makes for safer driving.

A|so If I get in the van to drive after having a drink and decide to blow in the breathaliser even if it says I am OK to drive, I have then used the one up I am supposed to carry, or am I to carry two, or three, or four

I think I am going to wait a wee while until we are given a proper directive.

Have a happy new year, Frank


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

This has just come up on the BBC Breakfast News - introduction of breathalysers in vehicles and banning of SatNavs that have speed camera information on them (I thought this was already the case in France anyway).

The sports reporter asked where you could buy breathalysers from to which Bill Turnbill dryly replied "Shops, breathalyser shops"!

No indication of when this will be introduced.

MrWez


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Just saw this on the web from the news site TheLocal.fr today 5/1/12, one assumes it will effect visitors as well as French registered vehicles.

Every car in France will have to be equipped with a breathalyzer from the spring of 2012. The announcement was made by President Nicolas Sarkozy in a speech on Wednesday.



The new plan will force every driver to have a breathalyzer kit in their cars so they can check their alcohol level before driving. 

The president's office said in a statement on Thursday that a kit costs just €1.50 to €2 ($2 to $2.70).

Anyone caught without a kit will face a €17 ($23) fine.

The president has made it a personal crusade to cut the number of road deaths in France. In 2007 he pledged to get the annual number of deaths below 3,000 in 2012, which now seems unlikely. 

The total fell just below 4,000 for the first time ever in 2010, with a total number of 3,994 deaths. The figure for 2011 is likely to be similar.

The president also announced an additional 400 speed cameras between now and the end of 2012 and the creation of a national day to remember road accident victims.

France has made huge gains in road safety over the last ten years, with the number of deaths being cut by half.

France's road safety association has reported that alcohol is the biggest factor in deaths on the road with 28.5 percent involving a car driven by someone with an excessive blood alcohol level.

It does seem extreme and rather pointless, those that are sensible won't drive anyway, those that are over useually know it, will ignore the test and drive, similar to the comment on uninsured drivers.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

kitty said:


> According to the CC no new law has been passed
> 
> Click on 'news and events'
> then 'overseas news'
> ...


Kitty, I looked at the CC advice. It is correct, but only in a literal sense. My understanding is that the requirement to carry breath test kits in every vehicle had already been passed into law by a Decree made by the French parliament in the 1970s, but had never been brought into force, until Sarkosy announced it should be implemented in 2012.

[BTW our UK Parliament often does this too. Passes new statutes, sections of which are never actually implemented for years (or even at all) depending on the whim of Ministers.]

SD


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

MrWez said:


> This has just come up on the BBC Breakfast News - introduction of breathalysers in vehicles and banning of SatNavs that have speed camera information on them (I thought this was already the case in France anyway).
> 
> The sports reporter asked where you could buy breathalysers from to which Bill Turnbill dryly replied "Shops, breathalyser shops"!
> 
> ...


If you listened carefully it said 'A proposal Mr Sarkosi would LIKE to introduce'


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Something along side the Breath Tester is that Sat Navs that have speed camera alerts are now illegal in France. 
A copy of a statement from Tom Tom

Updates are automatically uploaded to your device once you connect your device to MyTomTom. More information can be found here.

It is illegal to receive speed camera alerts in France. This update removes the speed camera alerts for France from your device. We will not send you any more speed camera location updates for France. When available, we will update this service to warn about danger zones in France.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

The pundits are already forecastings that Sarkosi has limited prospets in France and if theses propositions are indeed factual it will limit his chances even further.

If he is kicked out he will possibly be reduced to a life somewhat similar to our ex PM Liar Blair and have to survive on £4.5M PA.

Steve


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had a breathalyzer kit in my van for ages.
It's called THE MISSES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yes Officer, of course I have a breathalyser kit.

What? You say it has been used and shows me over the limit?

Well, because at Christmas the missus insisted I blow before she decided which bedroom I slept in.

Which? Can't remember!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am surprised that outdoor bits have not decided to offer these breath test kits in their selection of goods for sale.£2 each incl. pp.
I am sure a lot of us would buy them.Maybe a poll to see how many would be needd like the icamps saga.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As has been said earlier. What's the point of carrying a £1.20 disposable kit if you're supposed to test yourself every morning before driving?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well I hope that President (soon to be M.?) Sarkosy, being a good European, ensures these kits conform to EU standards. 

Which standard would that be? - 0.5mg, 0.3mg, 0.0mg?

Oh no! Of course those limits are set by Sovereign Governments! 

So if this catches on, like other administrative diseases (Administration being a French word I believe), we might all be required to carry 6 different kits to transit Europe.

Unless of course the EU can agree on a one 'Standard' that fits all.

Might just be another "political/alcohol" crash!

Sarkosy:- 'Honestly officer I was not driving, it was Merkel!'



And so the debate pro(re)gresses?

Abandon hope - and drive off into the sunset in thy Motorhome and enjoy!

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As usual a topic goes wayward!!!

Techno100 where has it been suggested that you should test yourself each morning? I'm sure the intention is if you are unsure as to your suitability to drive then that would be the time to use it, if tea total then it should remain unused.

Whether Sarkozy remains in power is not really relevant.

I could not agree more the likely hood of this measure stopping a drunkard from driving is very slim.

For those unsure whether or not to bother carrying one, best bet is to weigh up the pros and cons, e.g. 
Are you going to drive in France? 
Will you be likely to be stopped by the Gendarmarie? 
If you are will they ask to see your breathalyser?
Probably others I've not thought of!

If after that you want one then you'll need to source one!!

Should it be found difficult to obtain I'd be prepared to purchase and post to members at cost.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

About twenty years ago we travelled to rotterdam form hull and when we got off the ferry the following morning every single driver was breathalysed. It took 1.5 hrs to disembark



norm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I thought maybe it was a way to cut the French police budget for buying the kits?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

How about one of these? £20.

Means you can test yourself as often as you like










http://www.maplin.co.uk/alcosense-one-396819


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> If after that you want one then you'll need to source one!!
> 
> Should it be found difficult to obtain I'd be prepared to purchase and post to members at cost.


If this does come to fruition and is enforced, that won't be an issue. The ferry companies and Eurotunnel will lap up another revenue opportunity. Just look at the enthusiasm with which they sell fire extinguishers, warning triangles and hi-viz jackets.

Trev...not sure that'll do the job. It may carry out the function they want, but I'd wager to be compliant it'll have to have some kind of French approval badge on it.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

trevd01 said:


> How about one of these? £20.
> 
> Means you can test yourself as often as you like
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/alcosense-one-396819


If you're concerned that you need to test yourself every time you intend to drive then it may be a good idea but I'd suggest you'd need to have one that conformed to whichever standard the law required.

If it doesn't conform to the required standard then I'd suggest you'd need one of the disposable ones available just to comply with the law. Use the reuseable one as needed, keep the dispoable one in it's packet to show the friendly Gendarme when you get pulled over.

MrWez


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> If this does come to fruition and is enforced, that won't be an issue. The ferry companies and Eurotunnel will lap up another revenue opportunity. Just look at the enthusiasm with which they sell fire extinguishers, warning triangles and hi-viz jackets.


Certainly they will flog them at the ports before they are legally required. They really push any items you may be advised or required to carry.

Anyway a 20 quid fine once in a blue moon would not be a major touring expense.

If I see one on sale I will buy it a pop it in the glove box. Never to see the light of day until I am over curious one day. Or the wife insists as she thinks I was just too drunk the night before.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ken38 said

'Certainly they will flog them at the ports'

Well that is one better than the guillotine! C'est ne pas Monsieur?

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So if you buy one of these "approved" devices and decide, for whatever reason to use it, and you are THEN stopped by "Flic" before replacing it, say just outside the campsite gates, will you get a fine because you do not have a test kit available for your immediate use :roll: :roll: :roll: 

OOH I can see all sorts of problems attached to this little gem !!!

I will NOT be buying one untill I am sure its a LEGAL requirement for me to have one. (cant see it ever being brought in, but thats a personal view)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are two threads running with the same basic question - about breathalyzers and also speed camera detection/notification all of which is up in the air after Sarkozy's announcement that both would be introduced "by the spring".

I suggest the most definitive answer we have encountered so far is contained within this post on the other thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1180116.html#1180116

since it comes direct from the French Tourist Office.......

Thanks to Rosalan for obtaining and sharing that response,

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Must say its starting to get amusing, reading everyone trying to second guess what the law may be!! :lol: :lol: 

The only way to look at this is wait until any such law comes into effect.

Once it arrives (Doubtful) the rules for driving within the country should be quite clear.

You either comply or don't and risk the fine/sanction.

Same as when the Hi-Viz jackets first came on the scene.

and if you feel its all too much hassle, then you have a choice !!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> So if you buy one of these "approved" devices and decide, for whatever reason to use it, and you are THEN stopped by "Flic" before replacing it, say just outside the campsite gates, will you get a fine because you do not have a test kit available for your immediate use :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> OOH I can see all sorts of problems attached to this little gem !!!
> 
> I will NOT be buying one untill I am sure its a LEGAL requirement for me to have one. (cant see it ever being brought in, but thats a personal view)


I have it in my head that a lot of what I have read, both here and other forums, relates to carrying two kits. Could this be to overcome the problem that you are talking about what

I seam to remember that carrying double what you were required to was the answer to a similar conundrum posed some years ago by the compulsory carrying of spare bulbs somewhere else in Europe - Switzerland I think. There had been reports of the police stopping motorists and making them replace a faulty bulb only to fine them for then not carrying the compulsory spare.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

You don't need to be Einstein to see that if the "ethylotest" kits are to be sold in pairs, the idea is that if you have been drinking, you should self-test to check that you are under the legal limit before driving. 

If the first test shows positive, you should wait for an hour or two and then use the second test kit. If the second test shows positive, so you discover that you could be still over the alcohol limit, why were you even thinking of driving in the first place? :roll: 


SD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

For the sake of £4.95 for three, I have ordered a pack. They won't exactly take up much room and not take much pay load either!

Russell


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for coming in late to this thread, and as an inexperienced France traveller (been once). I was searching the form for the appropriated answer to something that I heard over the weekend from other motorhomers and caravanners, namely-
New legislation in France includes.....breathaliser, if you wear glasses you must have a spare pair, and Headlights MUST BE REALIGNED and NOT JUST BEAM BENDERS.

Now I know a lot of this could be just conjecture but does anyone know for sure the correct details.

(Not that I'm planning on going anytime soon.)

Badger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spare specs have been a must for years.

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Badger

there have been several threads about this, of which this is one :roll: We didn't manage to keep them all under one heading. Can I suggest a search using the magnifying glass thingy, and enter breathalyser, and select France Touring as the forum to search- you should get them all 8) 

And as for the headlights thing, I haven't seen anything about that - is it one of these mythical things like gas attacks? :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Breath test kits, 1 euro each in Auchan, last tuesday. :wink: Law in force 1st July 8) 

tony


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Visible?*

Hi,
My Franco says breath kit must be visible from outside the vehicle or you will get a ticket 
Ho Ho

Ray


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


badger said:


> and Headlights MUST BE REALIGNED and NOT JUST BEAM BENDERS.


Hiya

My headlights are re-alignable without buying new ones, so I'll still be using beam benders.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Realigning of headlights is a requirement for registration for a vehcilce in France but not AFAIK included in the Sarkozy package of measures.

It would be difficult to see how that could be enforced since UK registered vehicles have to comply with UK law and headlights for the UK cannot dip "the wrong way" - I believe many headlights now dip straight ahead rather than to one side - to avoid exactly that problem.

No-one has said locally that the breathalyser has to be visible - the police can ask to see it but apparently cannot ask you to use it - if they want to see a test they have to provide the kit.......

Although the law changes w.e.f. July 1st the enforcement fines will not be levied before 1st November 2012.

We will, of course, keep you informed of any changes or announcements that we hear about throught the local grapevine (Bergerac  or Pecharmont  or St Emilion   :lol: ).

Feel free to ask any questions and we will try to answer them,
either on the open forum or via PM,

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kits were listed as over €28 on brittany ferry Bretagne but non on the shelf :lol: I doubt they've sold any.
We wanted an extra warning triangle for Spain too and they were €11.99 but I waited until France and the supermarkets €3.40 for the self same 8)

BTW my latest Garmin updates have not removed any speed camera warnings and it looks like all the roadside advance warning signs are still in place


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Kits were listed as over €28 on brittany ferry Bretagne but non on the shelf :lol: I doubt they've sold any.
> We wanted an extra warning triangle for Spain too and they were €11.99 but I waited until France and the supermarkets €3.40 for the self same 8)
> 
> BTW my latest Garmin updates have not removed any speed camera warnings and it looks like all the roadside advance warning signs are still in place


I was told this week (whilst speeding down the RN10 at 140kph!) that the proposal to remove the warning signs had been referred to the EU and was not going to happen because it is an undue infringement of human rights, or summat like that anyway!
All signs are certainly still in place down here.
But remember that there are no warnings of the mobile guys who hide themselves in any convenient copse and zap you as you go past - and those are being increased.

:roll:

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Kits were listed as over €28 on brittany ferry Bretagne but non on the shelf :lol: I doubt they've sold any.
> We wanted an extra warning triangle for Spain too and they were €11.99 but I waited until France and the supermarkets €3.40 for the self same 8)
> 
> BTW my latest Garmin updates have not removed any speed camera warnings and it looks like all the roadside advance warning signs are still in place


But you 'can' do this yourself Techno. Tools, Settings, Proximity Points, Safety Cameras.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The warning signs on the autoroutes HAVE been removed from the A83 Nantes to Niort and the A10 Niort to Bordeaux although the cameras are still there.

The A89 Bordeaux to Perigeaux autoroute has no signs but two speed cameras on it for both directions.

The Nantes to Rennes and Rennes to Brest (E3 and E50) dual carriageways have two speed cameras AND signs to show them.

The Rennes to St Malo N137 has speed cameras and signs on it in one place.

Interestingly TomTom actually gives MORE warnings now than they used to give for these routes.

We have also driven from Bergerac to Agen this week and there are still signposted speed cameras on the N21.

So we will try to update as we come across them, hope that helps, the key point is to stay within the speed limits - they are generous (IMO) and clearly marked. There are many more gendarmes armed with speed cameras situated in villages and small towns in 50kph areas - often at the bottom of long descents so that drivers unwittingly exceed the speed limit. They are often alone, although there may be other police cars parked nearby. Not all vehicles are marked.

Supposedly, the speed limits are being tightly enforced - I was speaking to someone who has just picked up a ticket for doing 52kph in a 50 limit, he was reported as doing 57 and they "allow" 5kph error so he was done for doing 52.........

You have been warned repeatedly, stay within the limits it is much easier. 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Speeding drivers abused by sign 

April 18, 2012 

Share this story113 

SPEEDING drivers have been given a cheeky surprise near Abbeville, when the warning radar sign flashed up the notice "F*** You".

The radar pédagogique speed trap alert sign in a Somme village had been tampered with to abuse drivers going over the 50kph limit.

Most drivers in Eaucourt-sur-Somme, including the mayor, former France Télévisions Tour de France commentator Henri Sannier, did not notice a problem with the

sign on the D901 which had been installed by the mairie and insurers Axa Prévention.

However, some others saw that it was insulting drivers who went too fast, saying: "Chauffard" - Bad driver or roadhog - and "F*** You".

Those driving within the speed limit got a simple "Bienvenue au Moulin" - Welcome to Moulin (an Eaucourt landmark).

Axa Prévention boss Eric Lemaire told Courrier Picard it was "ridiculous" adding that the sign normally gave the driver's speed and the number of points they

would lose off their licence. 

However, the designer of the sign said he had discovered that a colleague had reset the warning sign as a joke after complaining that the lettering was too small for

people to notice. But he had not returned it properly to its original settings and the "joke" had continued to appear.

The hacked sign had been in operation for two weeks before being reprogrammed.


----------

